# Doe died with 3 week old kits



## igotrabbits (Mar 10, 2014)

My doe had a tumor (I did not know when I bred her - it broke through the skin 5 days after the kits were born). It just caused her demise. Her kits are 3 weeks old today. Should I feed goats milk 2x a day for a week or two, or...? They've had access to hay every day since birth, so I'm hoping they have already been eating it. Does anyone have experience with this, and/or any suggestions for me? Thank you!


----------



## VickieB (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm sorry about your doe... I wish I could help you but I've not had any experience with orphaned kits.


----------



## GD91 (Apr 2, 2014)

Put some soya milk or goats milk or even very diluted cows milk in a water bottle & hang it up. They will help themselves if they want it. Otherwise you can use lactol milk. 
I've handreared 3 litters, good luck!

At 3 weeks they should be pretty independant & eating some solids. If they are, don't worry too much. Its best to keep the milk hung up until they are 4 - 5 weeks (although I've had kits go crazy for it even at 6 weeks )

So sorry about your doe.


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

i feed then kitten replacer it works really well! sorry about your doe.


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

them


----------



## happy acres (Apr 25, 2014)

Please let us know how they do!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear this, keep us posted as to how they do


----------



## SweetBun (May 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your Doe.  We all hope the kits are doing well. Please update us when you can.


----------

